# Preparing Wood Chunks



## markadams (Aug 17, 2015)

I have found pecan and peach growers who will give me all the pecan and peach wood I can use.  I will be able to harvest pecan branches of all sizes and the entire peach tree (truck and branches).

To make sure I prepare it properly for my small smoker, I have two questions:

What length should I cut it?

At what diameter should I split it?

Thanks for your expertise and suggestions.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello, markadams.! Glad you have an intrest in stick burning . 

You (with a small smoker ) willdo well with pieces appox. 6" in length a nd the big pieces ,the same .

Your splits should be appox. 3" thick . This may call for multiple splits on the big ones. 

Theory is to have as much exposed surface of the Wood as posible. .

The little bitty stuff is great for starting your coal bed. . Use all of that beautiful stuff . Fruit Wood is mt favorite  , I have a lot of Apple and Hickory , but am havign to buy it now ,unless I can talk the tree trimmers out of some Maple ! ! !
F
Cut this way ,you will have a shorter curing time .  If you want a quicker cure , cover the stack with CLEAR PLASTIC , AND IN A MONTH OF SUNNY DAYS THE WATER CONTENT IN THE WOOD WILL BE LOW ENOUGH TO USE ! ! !:biggrin:

You said you get this amazing windfall of generosity ,  ccan I come get some  ??? :439::ROTF  Or send me some :yahoo:

Let's see , Georgia is a ways off , but worth a trip :icon_mrgreen:

You have fun and remember , 
Patience is a Virtue ! ! !
Stan


----------

